# Quelltext einer Website auslesen



## Tee_Jay (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo
Ich möchte eigentlich nur den HTML-Quelltext einer Webseite in einen String speichern. Ich habe auch schon ein paar ähnliche Beispiele gefunden, aber habe keins bei mir zum laufen gebracht, bin wohl noch etwas zu dumm...  kann mir einer den Code dazu schreiben..?
Greez


----------



## Tee_Jay (19. Sep 2007)

Habe es mit:

```
String strURL = "http://www.google.ch";
HttpClient httpclient = new HttpClient();
GetMethod httpget = new GetMethod(strURL);
httpclient.executeMethod(httpget);
System.out.println(httpget.getResponseBodyAsString());
```
versucht (um einfach mal überhaupt das teil auszugeben) bekomme aber compiler fehler bei GetMethod (kann nicht in typ aufgelösd werden, fehlt da der import?) und httpclient() (ist nicht sichtbar)


----------



## Tee_Jay (19. Sep 2007)

Als erstes habe ich es mit:

```
URL url = new URL( "http://www.google.ch");
InputStream in = url.openStream();
```
versucht, aber bekomme den fahler: Der Konstruktor URL(String) ist nicht definiert (undefined) ...


----------



## Nicole81 (26. Sep 2007)

so müsste es eigentlich gehen:


```
URL url = new URL("http://www.test.de");

String inputLine;
StringBuffer content = new StringBuffer();
		
URLConnection uc = url.openConnection();

BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(uc.getInputStream()));

while ((inputLine = in.readLine()) != null) 
          content.append(inputLine);
	    									
in.close();
```

ps: es gibt mehrere URL Klassen, schaue ob dein import korrekt ist --> java.net.URL!!!!


----------

